
Python vs. Julia for shell scripting - one-more-minute
https://medium.com/@Jernfrost/python-vs-julia-observations-e61ee667fa95#.wkzhbre04
======
dalke
Please use the actual title, which is "Python vs Julia Observations", rather
than make a new one.

There was a link to this yesterday on HN, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12340234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12340234)
. Because you used a different title, I thought was a new posting, perhaps one
connected to the current conversation, rather than a duplicate.

